

Physics researchers map where to run and hide during a zombie apocalypse - ozdave
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2894495/physics-researchers-map-where-to-run-and-hide-during-a-zombie-apocalypse.htm

======
opless
link needs to end with html not htm

